# Can't flash CDMA radio



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

So, I'm not sure what exactly happened. I flashed a ROM and when I rebooted I had no CDMA radio so it just hung on set up.

I tried flashing radios through clockwork recovery and it just reboots when it gets to the CDMA radio.

I tried flashing radios through fastboot and it just hangs when I try flashing the CDMA radio.

Anybody have any advice? I have no idea how this happened and am at a loss at how to fix it.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's start with 2 things.

1. When you say it hangs when you flash radios in fastboot, define hang. Like, how long?

2. I'm pretty sure worst case scenario here is flash the stock images through odin that take you back to completely stock, that should be a last resort.


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

I shouldn't say hang, it actually freezes the bootloader when I try to flash the CDMA radio through fastboot. Forces me to do a battery pull.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jtpterp said:


> I shouldn't say hang, it actually freezes the bootloader when I try to flash the CDMA radio through fastboot. Forces me to do a battery pull.


It takes a couple minutes to flash the CDMA radio and does seem like it is frozen. How long have you waited while trying to flash it? Also, have you run MD5 checksum's on the CDMA radio before trying to flash it?


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes I have verified the md5's the LTE radio flashes fine as well.

In clockwork it just reboots about 5 seconds after it starts to install the CDMA radio, in fastboot I waited almost 20 minutes before I decided it was legit frozen.


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm attempting ODIN right now, but I don't have much faith.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

How long did you give it when flashing the CDMA radio? It wouldn't just freeze up your phone if it is a good file (Which MD5 Checksum proved it was).


----------



## jtpterp (Sep 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How long did you give it when flashing the CDMA radio? It wouldn't just freeze up your phone if it is a good file (Which MD5 Checksum proved it was).


Awhile. I am currently attempting ODIN and it has been trying to install the CDMA radio for about 10 minutes. I find it hard to believe it's a coincidence that Clockwork, fastboot, and ODIN fails when installing the CDMA radio. I have no idea what happened to this damn phone but I think I have nothing but a paperweight now.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

jtpterp said:


> Awhile.


He is asking for specific time.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you found a way to solve this, I seem to be having a similar problem. Cant get past radio-CDMA through Fastboot, Toolkit, or ODIN.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> Yes I have verified the md5's the LTE radio flashes fine as well.
> 
> In clockwork it just reboots about 5 seconds after it starts to install the CDMA radio, in fastboot *I waited almost 20 minutes* before I decided it was legit frozen.


He already answered the length question.


----------



## badgrafix (Apr 5, 2012)

So I have my own topic about ODIN not flashing radios, but his title is much more appropriate, and we seem to be sharing problems.

I have attempted to flash radio-CDMA via Clockwork, ODIN, fastboot, and toolkit. I can not get radio-cdma to flash no matter what.

Now i've finally gotten Android to start, but it just stops about a minute into running, after trying to find service. I assume this is becuase i havn't flashed radio? At this point is it something hardware?

Any Suggestions?


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

also getting stuck flashing radios. I have no service on my phone at all


----------

